# where can I get DOS 6.22



## humungus (Nov 11, 2003)

Does anyone know where to obtain a copy or download a copy of DOS 6.22?

thanks


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Ebay has plenty.

Beyond that, you can likely buy a copy from a local computer thrift store or possibly get one from a friend.

There is also such a thing as FreeDos so do a Google search for that as well.

http://www.freedos.org/

Good luck.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Probably illegal but these sites both have been up for well over a year and MS has not sent any Cease and Desist orders.

http://www.peteweb.com/oldos/
http://www.doslife.com/stuff.html

Moderators remove if necessary.


----------



## coni71 (Nov 19, 2003)

SEARCH FOR "BOOTDISK.COM" THERE ARE SEVERAL OPERATING SYSTEM BOO PROGRAMS INCLUDING DOS 6.22.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Welcome!

Those are only boot disks and have command.com internal commands for the most part. The full dos 6.22 program will not fit on a single diskette.

I am amazed that someone is giving away copies of it as * LwdSquashman * links show. 

I was especially impressed with the free Windows RG operating system available there at http://www.peteweb.com/oldos/. It works just like the real Windows except much faster. :up:


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Windows RG = Windows Really Good edition.


----------



## soliusbeag (Dec 3, 2003)

i have a copy of 6.22 myself


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Yeah, me too. So what? I can even create more copies using my Restore disk CD that came with my old Win 3.11 AST system.

Given the ethics involved, why would I?

Nevertheless, make an offer and I'll sell you the whole she-bang.  , CD and all, to make it legal. I'll entertain any offer that would pay the postage and refuse all others.

Regards.


----------

